

Why do fewer than 1% of startups have a full-time UX designer on staff? - myoung8
http://52weeksofux.com/post/890289075/startuxs?

======
jt2190
"UX is about defining the problem that needs to be solved (the why), defining
the types of people who need it to be solved (the who), and defining the way
in which it should be solved to be relevant to those people (the how). Yet as
a rule, startups are being built on the what."

Or, it could be that the why, who, and how are ALSO being handled by the
founders, and not delegated to an expensive employee who can only define the
why, who and how, but can't actually build any of the solution (the what).

------
qq66
UX design can't be scaled up beyond a single individual very effectively, so
it has to be a founder responsibility.

------
saurik
_UX is about defining the problem that needs to be solved (the why), defining
the types of people who need it to be solved (the who), and defining the way
in which it should be solved to be relevant to those people (the how)._

To me that defines "entrepreneurs", not "user experience designers". If this
user experience designer is really doing all of that, then they should turn
their why/who/how combination into a formal business plan and just get the
funding required to hire an engineer to build out their vision, rather than
whining about why they and their ilk are not getting hired by startups.

(edit: reading jt2190's post again, I realize that my comment actually ended
up going in the same direction and is therefore largely redundant, but I
figure it doesn't hurt to leave the different wording)

